# Cavalleria Rusticana



## ClassicalMusicLover1 (May 2, 2017)

I wanted to share with you music that you may have heard in the movie Godfather. No, not Godfather 1, but Godfather 3.

http://myfavoriteclassical.com/cavalleria-rusticana/


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

The best one is the Karajan on DG, no contest .



> Carlo Bergonzi, Fiorenza Cossotto, Adriane Martino, Maria Gracia Allegri, Giangiacomo Guelfi
> 
> Coro e Orchestra del Teatro alla Scala, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Mascagni's opera is certainly not baloney, and if on Broadway would deserve a Tony. 
_Cavalleria Rusticana _has long been a favorite of mine, and remains one of the first operas (maybe the 2nd, 3rd, or 4th) I added to my disc collection, many decades ago.









See here: http://www.talkclassical.com/38174-cavalleria-rusticana.html


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

SONNET CLV said:


> Mascagni's opera is certainly not baloney, and if on Broadway would deserve a Tony.
> _Cavalleria Rusticana _has long been a favorite of mine, and remains one of the first operas (maybe the 2nd, 3rd, or 4th) I added to my disc collection, many decades ago.
> 
> View attachment 95483
> ...


Another favourite of mine, has the powerful Elena Souliotis on it, love that voice but............... Cossotto held the crown


----------



## alan davis (Oct 16, 2013)

Pugg said:


> The best one is the Karajan on DG, no contest .


I think this is one of the great opera recordings. There is just nothing to fault.


----------

